# NYC DM looking for players to play core modules



## Brooklynite (Feb 3, 2002)

Greetings.

Want to play D&D in New York City? 

I'm a 26-year old DM who's been playing/DMing various editions of D&D/AD&D for the last 15 years, trying to get a group of players together for a regular Friday night game.  My goal is to run a campaign using each of the D&D 3e core modules (Sunless Citadel, Forge of Fury, ...), with plenty of side adventures mixed in.  The location would be the Neutral Ground Gaming Room in Midtown Manhattan.  

If you're interested, send an email to savoryan@yahoo.com.
Players of all experience levels are welcome, but characters would start at first level.


----------

